# Awesome new way to make Beaded Face Frame w/pics & vid



## ThatDaveGuy (May 9, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have been working on the design of this machine on and off for about two years.

As of tonight, it is finally operational.

It is a 1975 Delta RAS12 12" radial arm saw with custom notching head that has shear and negative rake. There is a digital height gauge on the side that is accurate to 1/200".

Run the bead on the router table. Knock corner off bead with micro adjustable sled.
























Notch other end with pneumatically operated notcher.
























IT'S ALIVE!

Thanks for looking,

David - Tool Guy


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

congrats on your achievement.
Now you know you can do almost anything
if you have the will power to keep plugging away at making that for two years 
now you have to use it and make something!!


----------

